

On Twitter, Followers Don't Equal Influence - bootload
http://blogs.hbr.org/research/2010/05/influence-and-twitter.html

======
abennett
Now I don't feel so bad about having only 300 followers. And, case in point, I
wrote exactly one tweet about hockey (wasn't even a good one) and now am
followed by some Hockey website. I suspect they won't ever be RTing my
standard fare of tech tweets.

